
Show HN: Tool to backup SoundCloud account meta-info - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/soundcloud-backup
======
BenjaminCoe
perhaps not as necessary now that SoundCloud managed to close a round, but
wrote this little tool last night to backup my SoundCloud data.

